# 08 Mini Clubman Engine Compatability



## xkecoupe (Jul 4, 2015)

I have a 08 Clubman with a blown engine and am trying to purchase a used one. What mini engines fit? Are Clubman engines different than convertible engines or base engines? It is not an S model. I have located quite a few but am not sure if they will actually be the same. I cant see a 1.6L engine to be all that much different. I can easily put my accessories on from the old engine. As long as the block and head are the same I can exchange everything else. Can anyone help me? Thanks Joe


----------

